# running a bat file with iexplore



## xoger (May 16, 2008)

i've made a .bat file and i want it to run when i run internet explorer (i dont use internet explorer normally)
any ideas how i do this


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

when you run IE?

1) do you want IE to run aswell or the .bat file to replace it?(don't know wether that makes things easier or harder really)
2) do you mean any time IE runs or just when you click a shortcut/start menu item?
(because if it's the latter that makes life easy)

anyway, if you want it to run any time you click the IE shortcut/start menu item you can:

- redirect the shortcut to the .bat file
- add the full path to the end of the .bat file (calling IE once the .bat file is done)

If you want it to run whenever iexplore.exe runs then i'm unsure of how you'd go about it (but i'm sure it's possible)...

Post back with more info...

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## xoger (May 16, 2008)

don't worry I've got it to work with a second .bat file that runs in the back ground and checks whether iexplorer is running


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

haha okay, glad you got it sorted...

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

